# 2017 North Florida Gathering



## pineywoods (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm sorry to say there will not be a Gathering at our place in 2017 I had to have major surgery and am still recovering. I found out last week that when I get "close to 100%" they will be cutting on me again. Sorry again but I don't really have a choice trust me after over 30 days in the hospital the last time I'm not looking forward to going back for more.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 16, 2016)

Sorry to hear that Jerry!

I know how much the gathering meant to you.

Here's wishing you a speedy recovery!

Get well quick, Buddy!!

Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 16, 2016)

Jerry

Speedy recovery to you. We enjoyed your gatherings, your health is more important.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 18, 2016)

Jerry...  We are praying everything works out for the better...  As said above... health is more important ...  We've had some great times there and hopefully will again in the future ... Tell Ms Karen we said Hi and y'all take care ...  Merry Christmas and Happy New Year ...  

Prayers, Charlotte and Keith


----------



## graco (Dec 18, 2016)

Sorry to hear, get well.


----------



## mossy535 (Dec 18, 2016)

Get well sir. Prayers for a speedy, and permanent, recovery.


----------



## boykjo (Dec 19, 2016)

Get well soon Jerry. Your in good hands with karen by your side. Prayers
Joe and Vicki


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 19, 2016)

Sad news but life makes it changes. Hope everything goes well along with the many others on this forum wish you the best and a speedy recovery.

Warren


----------



## dougmays (Dec 20, 2016)

Sad news but hoping the best for you and your family Jerry! Can't wait for the 2018 gathering!! :)


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 22, 2016)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery on both counts!  I just spent 3 days in the hospital for pneumonia and it was not fun, plus all the hospital stays for strokes.  I know what it's like and I don't envy you at all, hope you get better real soon!


----------



## desertlites (Dec 22, 2016)

Thoughts are with you Gerry and I wish you a complete recovery.Please try and listen to your Dr. and fallow Your nurse's orders.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks y'all it has been difficult for both Karen and I.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 24, 2016)

I really sorry to hear that but we want you better. I know how being in the hospital can wear on you. You just take your time and get better


----------



## j-regn (Dec 24, 2016)

sorry;  to hear you had to have surgery. hope you have a speedy recovery, ow-er thoughts and prayers are with you and family.  joe and renee  regn


----------



## van holton (Dec 27, 2016)

Jerry, so sorry to hear the news. As strong as you are I'm sure you'll be better than ever. Our Prayers will be with you, Van & Phyllis


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Dec 27, 2016)

Hey, that will make the '18 get together even better!


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 28, 2016)

Sorry to hear about the surgeries. Hopefully they can get you up and running. Thoughts and payers for a speedy recovery. Hopefully see ya for 2018!


----------



## bamajon (Dec 28, 2016)

Hope ya get to feeling better soon. I've been praying for ya. I was sure looking forward to seeing everyone after missing last year. Let me know if I can help ya with anything out there.


----------



## barnold (Dec 29, 2016)

Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## dannylang (Jan 1, 2017)

wishing and praying for you and your family during this time. and a speedy recovery.

dannylang


----------



## smoking gun (Jan 3, 2017)

Get well soon Jerry!


----------



## lemans (Jan 3, 2017)

Jerry
   My prayers are with you.. your presence here is very important to us


----------



## nimrod (Jan 8, 2017)

Jerry,

 Our prayers are with you for a full & speedy recovery. Nurses can be tough (they do have a super demanding job) but they always appreciate a good patient and one that shares some treats. During my stay in the hospital my wife softened my nurses up with some chocolates. I imagine some smoked treats would do even do better! Probably no chance they would let you sneak a WSM out on the loading dock?

Truly hope all goes well and you are home smoking real soon.

 Craig


----------



## jammo (Feb 8, 2017)

Does anyone have an update on Pineywoods? I have been hesitant to call them.

Allen


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 8, 2017)

Allen..  I've not heard anything...


----------



## lemans (Feb 9, 2017)

Can we send him something like a get well "e card" signed by all the members with their own message?


----------



## jammo (Feb 14, 2017)

I think that would be difficult to do - I suggest all just keep Jerry in your prayers

Allen


----------



## jammo (May 22, 2017)

Has anyone talked to or heard about pineywoods? I see he is on line some but other than that nothing. Jerry tell us how you are doing!


----------



## dougmays (May 23, 2017)

I talked to him the other day, he said he is getting better but still a long road.


----------

